# Webcam am Teleskop?



## potzblitz (17. Februar 2008)

Gibt es eine Webcam mit der man am Teleskop Beobachten kann?

Wollte mir demnächst ein neues Teleskop zulegen entweder ein LXD oder ETX

Die mir bekannten Cameras sind die von Meade Pc-Okular ca 80,- oder DSI Kamera von 500,- bis 1200,- Euro

Oder sollte man sofort eine DigiCam holen und geht das? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit (Teleskopsteuerung per Computer)???


----------



## v3rtex (17. Februar 2008)

Klar geht es eine Webcam ans Teleskop anzuschliessen.

Link: http://www.svenwienstein.de/HTML/webcam1.html


Bei einer handelsüblichen Webcam hat man eine nicht unkomplizierte Umbau- und Kalibrierungsphase. Grundsätzlich sind alle Webcams dafür geeignet.
Ein gescheiter Adapter zum Teleskop ist dann jedoch entweder eine Nadel im Heuhaufen oder Eigenarbeit an einer Drehbank.

Spezielle Astro Webcams (wie die Maede oder DSI) haben den Vorteil, dass sie bereits gut auf Astro Fotos "vorbereitet" sind und speziell geeignete Chips und Software dafür verwenden. 
Der Preis liegt aber meißt über 200% einer normalen Webcam.


Auf jeden Fall würde ich dir am Anfang zu einer guten Webcam raten (sei es Eigenbau oder Astrocam)


----------



## Tommy_Lee (17. Februar 2008)

Da gibts also jemanden der auf die Suche nach Sternen gehen möchte, so wie Galilei vor ihm.

Nun mich würde das auch Interessieren, nur ist mir das zu Teuer und ich habe auch keine Kuppel im Dach. Dann würde ich mir auch ein Programm suchen, was selbstständig den Himmel absucht und die Positionen mit anderen Teleskopen abgleicht.

  Hast du sicher schon im Film gesehen, da werden viele Teleskope dann auf einen Punkt ausgerichtet und jedes muss die Sichtung Bestätigen. Natürlich würde ich ein Programm mir suchen, wo schon alle Bekannten Sterne usw. Verzeichnet sind mit Koordinaten, nicht das du was entdeckst was schon ein anderer Benannt hat.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom

PS: Würde mich über Bilder und Filme von Himmelskörpern sehr freuen.


----------

